# Qu'en est-il  (être)?



## manolito

Hola a todos, Qué siginfica exactamente _Qu'en est-il de...?_ Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## totor

para mí, *qué ocurre con*,

pero espera otras opciones.


----------



## herreros

Hola a todos,
Soy un habitual del pronombre "en". Para un hispanohablante es complicadísimo de utilizar, porque en nuestro idioma no existe y aunque es fácil identificar, muchas veces no le saco el sentido.
Bueno, equería preguntar sobre algo que he visto

"Un icone? Un icône? Une icone? Une icône? 
On hésite parfois sur le genre ou sur l'accent de ce mot. Qu'en est-il, au juste?"
¿Qué significa ese "en" ahí?¿Qué substituye?¿Podría hacerse esa  pregunta de otra manera, como por ejemplo '*quel est-il, au juste?* ? 
Bueno, si alguien desde su caridad puede responderme, le estaré muy agradecido.
h.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bueno, se está refiriendo à un uso un poco literario y no tan frecuente de este pronombre : también, en expresiones como "il en va de...", en algunos verbos como "s'en aller", "s'en faire", "s'en prendre à", "en vouloir", etc, el análisis de "en" puede resultar difícil hasta para los nativos. "en" e "y" son los dos "pronombres adverbiales" del francés, esto es, pueden ser según el caso pronombres puros, o adverbios y pronombres à la vez. 

_* "en" se analiza como la suma de una preposición y de une pronombre demostrativo : de + cela*_ (o en el caso en que se usa como adverbio, suma de una preposición y de un adverbio : de + là, por ejemplo en "J'en viens")

Es así en "Qu'en est-il" > *en *se refiere à _*"de cela"*_. Significa "que faut-il en penser ?", "Que faut-il penser de cela ?" La dificultad proviene de que, en este caso, no podemos restablecer la forma "desarrollada" de "en", no podemos decir *"Qu'est-il de cela" ? 

Sin embargo, ese es el significado : Qu'en est-il = *"qu'est-il", au sens de "qu'y a-t-il" + "de cela" = "à propos de cela"? > *"Qu'y a-t-il à propos de cela", *"que peut-on dire à ce propos?"*


----------



## herreros

Sencillamente, gracias


----------



## Chateau_Dur

Hola, salut !

Je cherche la traduction de "qu'en est-il de...?" en espagnol, qui j'imagine doit avoir un équivalent tout aussi figé.

Je suis aussi preneur des expressions equivalentes 

Merci !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Chateau Dur,

Je dirais: "¿Qué pasa con...?"

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## dredi

bonsoir,
peut-on dire: 
¿qué es de?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Dredi:

Si, on peut le dire aussi, par exemple:  ¿Qué es de tu vida? (Alors, quoi de neuf?).

Mais c'est moins habituel, je trouve, et plus limité d'emploi et ça ne correspond pas toujours à "qu'en est-il".

Mais ce serait intéressant de voir ce qu'en pensent les hispanophones.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

¿Qué ha sido de....(pasado, sucedido,ocurrido) ?


----------



## dredi

merci, Gévy et Yserien, pour vos explications mais je ne comprends pas l'emploi du passé composé pour traduire "qu'en est-il de"?, "que devient ou deviennent..."?   
pourquoi "¿qué ha sido de…"? au lieu de 
"¿qué es de…"?


----------



## Chateau_Dur

Merci pour vos réponses, ça aide bien pour faire des transitions


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour:

¿Qué hay de: ¿Qué hay de??

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Mirelia

El tiempo verbal con que se traduzca depende del contexto, pero en general las expresiones que traen esa figura admiten, y muchas veces requieren, el uso del pretérito. No nos das contexto, y por lo tanto se hace más difícil ayudarte.
De hecho, "qu'en est-il de" corresponde a preguntar qué pasa o pasó con tal cosa, en qué estado se encuentra, en qué derivó, etc. etc. (respuestas de Gévy e Yserien). 
Ahora bien: "que es de" me suena a un franco galicismo, salvo casos como el que mencionó Gévy, "qué es de tu vida", que no suelen ser aquellos en los que el francés usa "qu'en est-il de". 
Si aportaras la frase completa podríamos ayudarte más.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Muy buenas de nuevo.

El libro que estoy traduciendo se basa en un diálogo entre un psicólogo y un padre que le va haciendo preguntas. Ahora me encuentro ante una pregunta que no logro entender. Os reproduzco el contexto, a ver si algún alma caricativa me puede echar una mano.

Besos y mil gracias, como siempre.

*Psicólogo: "Et le fils les traite de bons à rien et leur souhaite de dégager au plus vite"*

*Padre: "En fait, qu'en est-il?"*

*Psicólogo: "C'est vrai que ces jeunes ont peu de projets realistes. Leurs centres d'intérêt sont souvent peu intenses..."*

No entiendo los pronombres en e il (si bien este último supongo que hace referencia al joven).


----------



## Banania

"Qu'en est-il?" es une frase que significa mas o menos "y en realidad?"

Aqui el hijo dice que los jovenes son unos "bons à rien", y el padre quiere saber si, en realidad, lo son efectivamente.

"En fait, qu'en est-il?" >> "Y en realidad, lo son?"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide, Banania!


----------



## pepebotella

Salut

Qu'est-ce que cette expression veut dire? Il y a un equivalent en espagnol?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Paciente

"Sur le terrain" signifie "en pratique", "en situation", souvent par opposition au travaux "théoriques", ou aux situations de laboratoire...
Il a aussi une connotation selon les cas d'"action" par rapport à "l'idée".

ex. Un chercheur fait des hypothèses, puis va "sur le terrain" les vérifier.
     Les politiques décident, mais après ça se passe "sur le terrain".

En espagnol le dictionnaire donne l'expression "sobre el terreno" correcte, mais je crois que le mieux c'est de l'adapter selon le contexte...

Ciao


----------



## pepebotella

Hola:

Lo he estado pensando y creo que traduciré cómo: "¿qué es lo que entra en juego?

¿que os parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece que te alejas demasiado. La traducción no es rehacer un texto a su antojo, podrías desvirtuarlo demasiado. Hay que adaptarlo, sí, pero no tomarse demasiada libertad tampoco. Intenta ajustarte más al texto original :

"Que ocurre en la práctica?"

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Totalmente de acuerdo con la propuesta de *Gévy*.


----------



## Arrius

Il me semble que *sur le terrain* ainsi que *en el terreno* sont la traduction de l'expression de mode anglaise (si vous permettez à titre d'exception trois petits mots anglais) *on the ground* que l'on entend actuellement tout le temps à la radio mais dont on n'éprouvait le besoin que très récemment. C'est un phénomène qui se répète constamment dans les médias.


----------



## Laura Nil

HOLA. ¿Alguien podría ayudarme a resolver esta frase? No estiendo el significado de lo subrayado en rojo... 
Gracias.

"Qu'en est-il de toutes ces affaires de gestion administrative pour un groupe qui exécute une opération au sein de sa ville natale ?"


----------



## Domtom

-
¿Y qué ha sido de...


----------



## Laura Nil

No sé, aquí no acabo de verlo. ¿Podría quizás ser "qué suponen aquí"? Aunque no me convence tampoco.
Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Paquita

Como te lo dice Domtom, "qu'en est-il de" corresponde a "qué es de" "qué ha sido de" (significa más o menos "cuál ha sido el destino de")


----------



## Annalees

Aquí, creo que se puede entender mejor como: "Y (en realidad) qué pasa con..."


----------



## Domtom

-
Tal vez _qué ha sido de_ o _qué es de _sea más para personas (no sé seguro), y la de _qué pasa con_ se aplique además a cosas.

Hay otra:

_¿Y qué se ha hecho de..._
-


----------



## Laura Nil

Y que os parece: ¿En dónde quedan todos esos asuntos...?  Me parece que en la frase le quita sentido a esos asuntos, como si esos asuntos de gestión no tuvieran realmente importancia, cuando lo realmente importante es que se lleve a cabo la operación... No sé.


----------



## Annalees

Laura, creo que necesitamos un poco más de contexto. ¿Nos podrías facilitar la frase anterior?


----------



## DEIRDDRE

Salut,
 Espero que alguien sea tan amable de ayudarme. Seguramente lo que pregunto es una tontería, pero lo cierto es que necesito ayuda. Cómo traducirían esta frase «Si les textes sont éloquents qu’en est-il concrètement?» La frase inicia un párrafo, y está escrita por una persona de Quebec.
 Les doy las gracias por adelantado.
 Un saludo
 D.-


----------



## Tina.Irun

> «Si les textes sont éloquents qu’en est-il concrètement?»


 Una posible traducción (mejorable):
Si los textos son elocuentes, ¿qué ocurre con éstos concretamente?


----------



## DEIRDDRE

Gracias, Tina. Me parece una muy buena opcion.
Un saludo
D.-


----------



## ampurdan

Hola a todos:

Contexto:

"Thèse de Hobbes: L'homme est naturellement injuste et a besoin du droit pour survivre [...]. La construction qu'on fait de l'état de nature n'est jamais innocente. Elle implique une conception du droit et de la politique. Si on suppose l'homme naturallement violent, on défendra un pouvoir fort. Si on est démocrate, l'homme naturel est nécessairement bon et paisible. Qu'en est-il pour Hobbes?".

Fuente.

Entiendo que aquí "qu'en est-il pour Hobbes?" sería algo así como: "Así pues, ¿qué hay que pensar de Hobbes?". Una invitación a sacar las propias conclusiones. No sé si hay una traducción estándar para todas las frases tipo "Qu'en est il pour...?".


----------



## swift

Hola Ampurdan:

Mira la continuación del artículo:



> Qu'en est-il pour Hobbes ?  Pour Hobbes, l'état de nature est un état de guerre _« A l'état de nature, l'homme est un loup pour l'homme »_ et dès lors à cet état tout est préférable. On ne saurait payer trop cher pour mettre fin à la guerre, même s'il faut pour cela renoncer à la liberté.



El sentido de "Qu'en est-il de... ?" es "¿Qué hay de...?"

Espera otros comentarios, por favor.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## tanechka

Qu'en est-il de... en general, significa "que ha sido de..." 
o en este caso puede traducirse como "que pasa (enotnces) con Hobbes?"


----------



## ampurdan

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## grandluc

Moi je pencherais pour "qu'en pense Hobbes?" (¿Qué opina Hobbes sobre el tema...?)


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Siguiendo la idea de Grandluc: "¿Qué es del hombre según Hobbes?"

Saludos,


swift


----------



## aztlaniano

"¿Cómo es (el estado natural del hombre) para Hobbes?"
O "¿Qué opina Hobbes?", como pone grandluc.


----------



## Sunny June

Bonjour,

Je dois faire une synthèse de textes sur le mariage homosexuel.
Pour ce faire, je dois dégager une problématique, qui donnerait, en français :
Qu'en est-il du mariage homosexuel? Quels sont les enjeux?
Et j'ai quelques soucis pour traduire en espagnol : avec le "qu'en est-il" et avec "enjeux".
J'ai fait quelques tentatives...
¿ Qué es con el matrimonio homosexual ?  ¿ Cuales son los retos ?
¿ En realidad, cual es la situación actual con el matrimonio homosexual ? ¿ Qué está en juego ?

Pouvez vous m'aider et me dire ce qui serait le plus approprié, ou bien me faire vos propositions?

Merci.


----------



## Paciente

Bonjour,
comme dans les exemples ci-dessus, tu pourrais utilser "qué hay de" ou "qué ocurre con".
Chao!


----------



## ChachOu

*Nueva pregunta*​
¿ Pero como se traduce "Qu'en est-il"  (***Inglés no admitido en este foro), o sea : "Qué me puedes decir a propósito de" (como lo explicó Cabezota) ?

La frase que tengo : "La coopération entre les gouvernements français est importante et fructueuse. Les dirigeants partagent les mêmes points de vue dans de nombreux domaines. Mais qu'en est-il des opinions publiques ?"

Aquí supongo que no se puede utilizar la palabra "ocurre" (qué ocurre con) porque no es un acontecimiento. Se podría decir "Pero qué se puede decir de las opiniones públicas", pero ¿ existe un equivalente tan sintético como la expresión francesa ? Quizás "qué tal con" pero ¿ no es demasiado desenvuelto ?


----------



## BLANBLAN

*¿Qué hay de ...?* Es perfecto.


----------



## ElIndividuo

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola, buen día. Quisiera que me ayudaran con el significado preciso de "Qu'est-il", ya que veo que "Qu'en est-il" significa "qué ocurre/pasa con", deduzco que sin el "en" significa "¿qué ocurre/pasa?

El contexto es el siguiente:

Qu'est-il advenu de moi?

Yo lo traduje como: ¿Qué ha ocurrido conmigo?
Pero sigo sin tener claro qué significa "Qu'est-il", ya que la traducción super literal sería: "¿Qué pasa ocurrido conmigo?", según yo, y suena redundante, entonces "qu'est-il" ¿es una forma interrogativa? Por lo tanto sólo sirve para introducir la pregunta "qué pasa/qué ah/ que ocurre/qué es/qué hay, etc." pero sin un significado como tal. Tiene un uso como "Qu'est-ce que" ¿estoy en lo correcto?

En resumen: ¿Qué significa "Qu'est-il?"

*Muchas gracias*, y disculpen la molestia.


----------



## jprr

ElIndividuo said:


> ...
> ya que la traducción super literal sería: "¿Qué pasa ocurrido conmigo?",


No, advenir es uno de esos verbos que se conjugan con "être" en los tiempos compuestos y además es defectivo: solo va en tercera persona.

il est advenu = passé composé.
qu'est-il advenu ... est la* forme interrogative "normale" et donc avec inversion du sujet*.
 la forme _familière _avec "qu'est-ce que", sans inversion du sujet (et plus lourde) serait "qu'estce qu'il est advenu..."


----------



## ElIndividuo

Oh! ¡Ya entiendo! Buscaré sobre los tiempos compuestos. Ya me quedó claro todo. *Merci beaucoup!*


----------

